# New 20g saltwater tank stocking options?



## mata777 (Jun 1, 2007)

This is my first saltwater tank (I know its small). I want to go with clowns. Its full cycled and has been set up for almost two months (cycled with a blue damsel which I gave to a friend who is setting up her own tank). Was thinking a pair of false percs, or one tomato clown. Thanks in advance for any ideas!


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

pistle shrimp
and watchman goby!

AWSOME COMBO!!!!!!!!

------


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I would do a pair of clowns I really love how these guys look/act, very personable. I used to have a tomato clown very mean fish and also used to constantly stir up sand which was annoying.


----------

